# Avalanche Airbag Safety System Pack



## GameCocks11 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I've never really done any back country adventuring but I saw this article and thought it was very interesting. 

You can read the article here The North Face announces Avalanche Airbag Safety System (ABS) vest and pack, we go hands-on (video) -- Engadget


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are several companies making ABS packs. Mammut is another one along side TNF. BCA has their own airbag system they have developed and WARI is yet another.

Bottom line is that they work, and they work really well.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

stoked to see TNF getting back into making serious gear, and stoked to see them enter this market. 

looks like it holds alot of volume in the bags which is super key. looks like it may not have as much head/neck protection as some of the others.

would love to see the prices on these kind of packs come down... i think the cheapest ones are still $700... still, i'll be getting some kind of airbag pack before i buy another splitboard.

some pretty retarded comments below the article....


----------



## GameCocks11 (Aug 10, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> some pretty retarded comments below the article....


hah yea it's a tech blog, they obviously don't get it.


----------



## skian (Dec 14, 2011)

*ABS is great above treeline*

I see alot of people stateside looking at air bag systems. Remember all these avi tools are for worst case scenarios. Also air bag systems are good if you are above treeline or in open bowls with good runouts and not in tight shoots with drops below otherwise your off a cliff. I still feel in North America a beacon, probe, shovel and brain are your best backup for worst case scenarios. Choosing your terrain wisely and educating yourself is the best option before heading out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not gettong caught is obviously your first line of defense. However, 75% of avy deaths are due to suffocation. Airbags greatly reduce your chances of being buried. If you get caught in an avy above a significant terrain trap, there's a good chance you're fucked regardless

Yeah, they're expensive, but if you got caught in an avy you'd probably give everything you own to have one at that moment. And like was mentioned earlier, they're not as pricey as most factory splits.


----------

